# rod wrapping patterns



## Daniel09

any one know a good FREE site to get them
or any one willing to give them to me

videos would be nice too

Thanks Daniel


----------



## Raymond Adams

www.rodbuildingtutorials.com


----------



## Goags

Daniel, here's a few free patterns:
http://www.leapinbass.com/fishing/rod-building.htm


----------

